# 08/09 - Big kings and dolphin off the beach



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What can I say, another good day offshore. Instead of going deep we decided to fish within kayak distance off the beach. The kind of fishing Im use to.

Well it paid off. Lots of big kings. Ended with day 20+ kings, most over 10lbs with more then a half dozen true smokers. Also managed a couple decent near shore dolphin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Jason. Time to get the smoker ready


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Goodness! Well done!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome. But I would rather kiss the mahi after it's cooked.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

The King bite was slow getting started this summer, but is has been good for the last few weeks. Go get em while they are still around.:thumbsup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report. that mahi looks mighty scared with that mug coming at him.lol


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Awesome day right there. What kind if baits were y'all pulling?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Mmmmmm....*

mmmmmm..... Dolphin!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice. Save that gas money


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

K-Bill said:


> Awesome day right there. What kind if baits were y'all pulling?


Live, dead, artificial...find structure and troll it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man....Kill em on a yak or a boat brother!!! Good deal!


----------



## Defhbra (Aug 18, 2014)

But I would rather kiss the mahi after it's cooked.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That's would be made into mahi tacos. Looks like a fun day.


----------

